# Adjusting Governor on Tecumseh



## PaullyD (Aug 20, 2005)

I am interested in getting more top end out of a tecumseh, I realize that there is very little that can be done to these engines, but am interested in adjusting the governor a little. I see near the throttle linkage the connections to what I think is the goverenor, a couple of little metal rods, attatched to the linkage and to another part with numbers to adjust something. I am looking in the right place? If not ,what should i be doing? thanks!


----------

